# Gaming in Vienna, Austria / Wien, Österreich



## Noldor Elf (Oct 20, 2004)

*Gaming in Vienna, Austria / Wien, Österreich*

I am studying one year as an exchange student in Vienna and I would like to join a gaming group. In addition to english I speak some german, so even group that games in german is possible.


----------

